# Solved: slow computer needs boost



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, my name is Rhonda and I'm new here. I found this site via a google search in desperation to find some answers on how to speed up my PC. It has windows 98, 133 MHz, 32 MB ram, GenuineIntel pentium processor. I tried to run the bug doctor but didn't know you had to by an unlock key. I do not have a credit card to order stuff online. I was wondering if you could refer me to any free bug doctor programs or something that I could use to speed up my PC or anything else that I could do. I really really appreciate all the help and I thank you in advance. I have installed and uninstalled so many programs which have left little pieces of themselves behind and slowed my Pc down alot. It used to boot up pretty quick but now it takes 5 minutes or more. Thankyou.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd say try to limit the amount of programs in Startup.

So to START, RUN, type in msconfig
In the Startup tab, you can uncheck any unnecessary programs.

If that doesn't help, I'd say maybe more RAM.
32 MB doesn't seem like very much.


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

There are lots of ways to optimize the PC. Recommend you got to my website and check out the tweakfiles section


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Tech
Welcome to TSG
Can you tell us the make and model of your computer?
What programs have you uninstalled, maybe ao***l or norton?
For starters you can uncheck everything in msconfig under the start up tab except systemtray,scanregistry, your anti-virus and firewall. Under the general tab chose selective start up and uncheck process autoexec.bat and config.sys then reboot.
Come back and tell us if that speeded up your boot process.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, thankyou for the advice. I did what you said and the boot up process is a little bit faster now. It came up with an incorrect INT setting in the system.INL file when it was booting up so I pressed the OK button and it continued booting up. I don't know what that means. My computer is a IPC cs.1 workstation. I am not sure if that is the information that you needed. Please let me know if it's not. Is that the make and model you needed?
Thankyou for your quick response. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Sorry never heard of IPC cs.1 workstation. The reason I asked was because of the small amount of ram, 32meg.
What is the exact message you're getting at boot up? Please write it down if you need to.
What about the programs you have removed?
You said it was taking five minutes to boot into windows. How long is the boot process taking now?


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

This computer is just an up-grade from Win95-Win98SE. After unchecking items in the msconfig: geeral+start-up tabs that were specified, the message,"SOUND BLASTER 16 ERROR, Incorrect INT setting inthe SYSTEM.INI file."

Programs+Applications removed: Mozzila Firebird, (Spy Sweeper that got rid of 225 worms + trojans,IE 6, Realplayer 9, sys req to low for running efficiently),MacafeeVscan. 

The computer takes 3.5 min to boot-up now. Please adivse. Thank-you.


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Reinstall your sounbdblaster drivers. 

Also, if you go to my site there are tools for cleaning registry/HDD, defragmenting, optimizing memory, diagnosing hardware problems....the works.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Did you manually delete McAfee and Mozilla from the registry? If not go to start\run and type in regedit click okay. In the registry click on registry and then export. In file name type in regbackup and save in my documents, click save. This will put a recoverable copy of your registry in my documents.

Now select edit\find type in Mozilla click on find next. Delete the found entry. Hit the F3 key to find the next Mozilla entry and delete it continue this process till all Mozilla entries are deleted. Do the same with McAfee.
When finished reboot.


I haven't a clue what INT settings are. Does your sound card work?
Coathanger is probably right on.

When was the last time you cleaned up your HD and ran defrag?


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I think I have a 1/2 sound card and it does work. I did what you said and typed in Mozilla and then McAfee and then rebooted. It does seem to reboot a little faster. I don't get the INT error message anymore when I boot up the computer. I ran defrag not too long ago but probably should do it again. How would I go about gettimg more ram? I will try out those web sites too and see what else I can find to help. I really appreciate all your help to speed up my computer.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Do a file find for *.tmp delete all it finds and do the same for *.temp.
Sorry never heard of a computer named IPC cs.1 workstation. So unable to help you with the ram question other than to send you to  this  link.
Are you sure your computer isn't a shelf model like Dell, Compaq or Gateway etc.?
If your MB will accept 256meg. of ram I would suggest buying two 128 meg. sticks.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I did the *.temp and deleted the files. There was quite a few. I'll have to remember to do that more often. Thanx.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

You can also delete everything in C:\windows\Temporary Internet Files
and all in C:\windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5
You won't be able to delete the *.dat files so ignore the messages concerning them and keep deleting.
Do all of the above (posts) on a regular bases and with more ram your good to go.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I went to find and typed in C:\windows\Temporary Internet Files\content.IE5 and there is 3205 files in there. Is there any way to delete them all at once? It would take forever to try and delete them one by one.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Yep, highlight one of the FILES then go to file (at top) and select all. Now go to file and click on delete.
Are you using  winme defrag?


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

ok I will do that. We are using windows 98. Can we use that if we are running windows 98?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

tech_wanna_b said:


> ok I will do that. We are using windows 98. Can we use that if we are running windows 98?


winme defrag? You sure can and should. It's much faster than the defrag that comes with 98\se.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I deleted most of the temporary files but there was a few that said, "Are you sure you want to delete this file? You will no longer be able to run this program or edit some documents. I clicked 'no' because I wasn't sure. Is it ok to delete those files?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

They may be in use by windows at this time, althought I doubt it. If there was only a few go ahead and leave them.
Sounds like you got rid of quite a few files. Might be a good idea to run winme defrag again now and check your boot time.
There are probably tons of bmp's you can clear out but lets save that for another day, okay?


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Sure, that sounds good. I free'd up 23.8MB deleting all those temporary files. I am going to run that defrag now and see how long it takes to boot up after that. Thankyou so much for all your help! I really appreciate it. I am glad I found this site. It's the best one I've come across.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

If I didn't say Welcome I am now. Thank you for staying on top of your thread.
Please let us all know how it went with the defrag.


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

OK, here goes 

No matter how much RAM you have, you can optimize it with cacheman. The Cacheman utility is designed to improve the performance of your computer by optimizing the disk cache, memory and a number of other settings. Cacheman prevents frequent paging to the hard disk caused by poor memory management, so you get improved performance, faster system reaction time and greater stability.

You can delete even more temp files with CM diskcleaner and Cleandisk 2002.

Diskeeper lite defragments quicker and more comprehensively (includes pagedefrag) than the Windows defrag.

Then clean the registry with JV16 Powertools and compress it with regcompact.

Check out exctly what you have starting up with Startup Mechanic - has a good database with descriptions.

Then finetune hundreds of settings with tweakui, tweakall, tweakmanager and X-Setup Pro.

Have Fun  All link on my site


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Thankyou Brindle and Coathanger.  Here's what happened with the defrag. I tried to install it but I couldn't unzip it. I don't have an unzip file or something on my computer. I did run the old defrag though and it did help. How would I go about unzipping the file for the new one? I would like to try it as well. 
Also when I boot up my computer, 2 windows 98 screeens come and go and there used to be only 1 before. I noticed the 2nd one stays on the screen alot longer than the 1st one. I recently reinstalled windows 98SE so was wondering if the old one was still on the system and it is actually booting uo 2 windows programs. Could that be possible? It only takes about 2-3 minutes to boot up now which is a big change from 5 minutes, thanks to you all. If there is 2 and I can take one off, it would be even faster. I have high speed internet but it isn't very fast at all and I am hoping once my system is declogged, lol, it will be faster as well. :up:


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

download winzip
http://www.download.com/3000-2250-10003164.html


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

We're both glad to be of service 
A freeware zip program is zipgenius:
http://www.zipgenius.it/index_eng.htm

You can use tweakall to remove one of your bootscreens. You're only booting one OS


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

coathanger said:


> We're both glad to be of service
> A freeware zip program is zipgenius:
> http://www.zipgenius.it/index_eng.htm
> 
> You can use tweakall to remove one of your bootscreens. You're only booting one OS


I tried to download the zip file but it said the setup files are corrupted. I'm going to try tweak all to remove one of those screens. Thanks! :up:


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Geeeshhh thats some list of D\L's coathanger. All IMHO
I've never used a ram utility and have never heard of them being anything other than clutter on the HD. If you have used it and say it works ,Okay I'll take your word for it.
winme defrag is part of the OS just as 98's defrag is. Your not adding an unnecessary third party program by using it. How quick and comprehensive do we really need to be. The Os defrag has always worked fine for me and it take little time to complete it's mission. Diskkeeper is more clutter.

A reg cleaner is probably a good idea but one as powerful as jv16, not so sure. I have used it regcleaner and easycleaner as well. Still I find myself manually editing the registry. What do you think of recommending something lighter like regcleaner. Think it's still around, if not I have a copy.

System Mechanic haven't used it since 3.11. If displaying the start up items is it's purpose then system info will give the inquirer the same thing. Again if a third party program is desired go with  Everest Home Edition. 

Tweakui and x-setup sure why not!

The problem of a long boot up still remains and I like someone with a thorough knowledge of the boot up process to look at tech's bootlog.
My clean lean antiquated machine take's 52 sec. to boot day in and out, so two-three minutes seems long.
Tech
"Also when I boot up my computer, 2 windows 98 screens come and go and there used to be only 1 before. I noticed the 2nd one stays on the screen a lot longer than the 1st one." Someone that is capable of analyzing the boot process can help here.

"I recently reinstalled windows 98SE so was wondering if the old one was still on the system and it is actually booting uo 2 windows programs. Could that be possible?" Doubt it, a clean install is just that and if you did an over-install then that would only install missing files,dill's, drivers etc. and fix anything that may of been corrupt.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

yeah, I sure wouldn't mind a copy of that registry cleaner. I have done a bit of manual changes to the registry but don't want to do too much because I'm not very knowledgable about that kind of stuff. I did make a backup copy of the registry though, just incase I need it. It would be nice to be able to boot up my computer in 52 seconds like you said yours does. That is my ultimate goal.  My computer is quite antiquated as well. I am surprised it has been in running condition as long as it has!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Going to major geeks to find  reg cleaner  for you I see reg mechanic is also a reg cleaner. Personal choice, I guess.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Thankyou! I'm going to go try reg cleaner now. I will be back later and let you know how it worked.


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

With the space of todays HDDs space is really not an issue.

Diskeeper lite includes Bootdefrag which will speed up boot times. Also 10x faster than the built in windows defrag.

Never had problems with JV16. In fact, regcleaner is an earlier version of JV16 created by the same author.

I never mentioned System Mechanic. I referred to Startup Mechanic. Completely different programs.

Sure, I'll analyse the bootscreen thing for you. Open c:\msdos.sys in notepad and paste it here 

Or you can do it yourself:
Edit the msdos.sys file (located in your c:\ directory): (*WARNING: always make a backup when editing system files)
under the "[options]" section:
change (or add if not present) "logo=0"


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I never mentioned System Mechanic. I referred to Startup Mechanic. Completely different programs. 


Yes I am aware that reg clearner is the earlier ver. of jv16
I stand corrected on saying system mechanic.

Shoot I just reread the last couple of post and from startup machanic I went to systen mechanic to reg mechanic......I do apoligize for my confusion as to the program suggested.
Brett


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

No worries...it happens


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

coathanger said:


> With the space of todays HDDs space is really not an issue.
> 
> Diskeeper lite includes Bootdefrag which will speed up boot times. Also 10x faster than the built in windows defrag.
> 
> ...


I tried to open the file c:\msdos.sys and it said, "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in my computer by clicking view and then clicking folder options". In the folder options it said that the file opens with [EXECUTABLE]. I didn't know what to do after that.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I also tried just clicking on the icon in c:\ and all it said was, "Microsoft(R) Windows 98
(c)copyright Microsoft Corp 1981-1999." Is that what I am supposed to cut and paste into here?


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Open Notepad then open msdos.sys through notepad. Then paste here.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I tried to paste it but it was too long and wouldn't let me. :down:


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Here are alternative methods:
http://www.2e.org/t002.htm#9x


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Tech
I'm out of here for a couple of hours rest. 
Coathanger
Thanks for jumping in when you did.
Later all


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I couldn't figure out how to do that stuff but it's ok you don't have to analyze that for me. I will try some of those other tips and system clean up tools from the link you gave me. It only takes 2 minutes 40 seconds to boot up now so my goal of 52 seconds or 1 min. at the most, is getting closer. :up: Saved about 2 1/2 min! Thankyou. I tried the registry cleaner and it helped to speed things up a bit. I will keep you informed as I try the different tools.


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Glad to be of service


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I just had a five hour nap, maybe I can be more useful awake.....

Do you have questions about editing your msdos.sys file?


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

98 lite will also speed things up 
http://www.litepc.com/download.html


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Do you know if there is any specific system reqirements? I have windows 98SE but my computer is only 133 MHz. I was about to download it but then I thought I'd better find out first. I did look on the site but couldn't find anything about the system requirements except it's compatable with windows 98, 98SE, and Me.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

brindle said:


> I just had a five hour nap, maybe I can be more useful awake.....
> 
> Do you have questions about editing your msdos.sys file?


  I couldn't figure out how to copy and paste the files into here because it was too big. I wouldn't know how to go about editing it myself, I'm not that experienced yet.  
Coathanger gave me a good link:
Here are alternative methods:
http://www.2e.org/t002.htm#9x

But I couldn't figure out how to do that either.  The computer is running alot faster than it was. You guys helped me to save 2 1/2 minutes boot up time. :up: 
As far as the 'msdos.sys' goes, I guess I'll skip that unless you have some other tips for me.  I thankyou guys for your patience with me.lol


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

No worries. There are an absolute multitude of things you can do to speed up the boot process. Just use google:
http://www.google.com/search?q=spee...eid=firefox&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Then you can follow the instructions in the articles in your own sweet time


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Msdos.sys is a hidden file in the root dir. so you will have to go to view\folder options\view\show all files\okay
click on C:\ scroll down to msdos.sys on the right
right click on the filr chose properties and un check read only\okay
left click on msdos.sys and an open with pop up will appear
scroll down to notepad select it and do not check always use this program to open this file type
click okay
it will now be in notepad and there you can edit it.
these setting will work for 98\se
[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C
UninstallDir=C:\

[Options]
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.2222
Logo=0

If Logo= is there you can delete it or change the value to 0=zero
I would recommend changing the value.
To do this place the cursor to the right of the Logo line...hold down the right mouse button while moving the mouse to the left of the #1 release the left button...hit the backspace key...press the zero key...now it will like like the example above...

In notepad click file\save
back in wimdows explorer right click on msdos.sys choose properties and check hidden and read only\okay
recheck do not show hidden or system files in folder options\view
reboot... the 98 splash screen now will not appear.

After Windows boots
What icons are to the left of the clock...bottom right of desktop and when you clrt+alt+del what's listed there


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

OK thanks Brindle.  I will try that.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

coathanger said:


> No worries. There are an absolute multitude of things you can do to speed up the boot process. Just use google:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spee...eid=firefox&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> Then you can follow the instructions in the articles in your own sweet time


Oh no I'm not worried at all. It only takes 1/2 the time to boot up now. :up: I am going to keep trying to speed it up even more. I guess because it's only 133 MHz, that might have something to do with it. It used to be faster when I first got it. It only took about 1 minute to boot up. Thanks for the link!. You guys have been a great help. Thankyou.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Your welcome
Let us know how the edit went.....if you still have question one of us will be glad to answer them for you......


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Yup - very nice instructions brindle  Broken down into nice baby steps.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello  

I did get to the Msdos.sys files. All the files you quoted were in there except for the 'Logo=' all there was was a ; where the Logo= was supposed to be.  Why would that be? Is it not possible to remove that second screen now? I don't know how the second screen got there in the first place.  Oh well, no big deal. Maybe two screens are better than one. lol


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Simple  Just add in the Logo=0 line yourself. Save it and you're done.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I did it, no more logo's.  Thankyou.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Wonderful.........Now wasn't that fun


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

It was interesting for sure. I would like to learn more about Msdos and all. I guess I am more of a beginner than an intermediate, just wishful thinking I guess. Is there anywhere on the web, or could you reccomend any good magazines that would be helpful to learn more about this kind of stuff? Tips or advice?


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

To learn more on msdos
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/118579/EN-US/

For hardware tweaks:
http://www.tomshardware.com/
For software tweaks:
http://www.pureperformance.com/


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

AcaCandy has a mag she likes.....let me see if I can find it for you......nope couldn't find it.....
here are the msdos.sys settings.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;118579
There is plenty if info here and doing a google search will provide you with enough to read for some time to come..
Here's a site that may interest you by flavallee
http://9337387.home.icq.com/index.html

Did you change msdos.sys attributes back to read only and hidden? Then in folder options check hide all hidden and system files.

[EDIT] I need to work on my typing speed!


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes I did change everything back to the way it was. I almost forgot, but I went back and did it.  
I need t work on my typing too. A good spot is:
http://learn2type.com/index.cfm?action=Login&goal=Members 
It's helped me alot.

Thanks for http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;118579
 I am going to take a look at it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I like this magazine.

http://smartcomputing.com/


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi AcaCandy,

Yeah for sure, I was planning on making a donation. :up: This is an excellent site. It's nice that you don't have to have a credit card to join. I will be making a donation via snail mail.  Thankyou for the link on that computing magazine.

Rhonda


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome, and all donations are greatly appreciated. Everything goes towards the maintenance and upkeep of the site. No one is paid here


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I guess I can say my problems have been resolved, thankyou very much. You can mark this as resolved or however you do it. You haven't seen the last of me though, I'll surely be back with more questions in the near future. Thanks again!  

Rhonda


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is that a threat lady? 



Glad everything is solved. The original poster can now mark their own threads solved by using the THREAD TOOLS drop down box. Pass the word


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

I can only see a forum tools drop down box.  Please advise.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Under Quick Links, you should see Thread Tools.


----------



## AE4TR (Sep 19, 2004)

tech_wanna_b said:


> I went to find and typed in C:\windows\Temporary Internet Files\content.IE5 and there is 3205 files in there. Is there any way to delete them all at once? It would take forever to try and delete them one by one.


  After you search for files and folders, *.temp it will list all temp files.. go to edit at the top and select all, press the delete key on your keyboard and if it ask are you sure ans yes. this should delete them all at one tiime. then try search for *.tmp and do the same thing. these are two different folders. Hope this helps. Ben.... :up:


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

AE4TR said:


> After you search for files and folders, *.temp it will list all temp files.. go to edit at the top and select all, press the delete key on your keyboard and if it ask are you sure ans yes. this should delete them all at one tiime. then try search for *.tmp and do the same thing. these are two different folders. Hope this helps. Ben.... :up:


 Thanks Ben.  Sometimes it asks me if I want to delete certain files because it is a program so I press 'no' and then after a while it says, 'cannot delete file, access denied', and then I can't do anything after that'. Doyou know why it does that? 

Rhonda


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Under Quick Links, you should see Thread Tools.


I see, you have to click on the post and then above the 1st thread there is another thread tools button. I couldn't find it under quick links. Thankyou.  
Rhonda


----------

